# Secret Santa Gifts 2008



## Bec688 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Now that everyone has been given their Secret Santa, here is a thread for all Secret Santa participants of 2008 to post their Secret Santa goodies!
*


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I will be the first to post!!

Shock, surprise... my secret santa was BEC!!






She wrapped them so beautifully, I felt guilty unwrapping them!

she was really naughty and got me....

jane iredale face washing mitt thingie (no soap required!)

ikou zen green tea infusion (can't wait to try it!)

jane iredale lip crayons - naughty, tasty, luscious, juicy and tempting (cant wait to try these!)

jane iredale lip drink balm (I really needed something like this!)

teapot and 4 cups (so cute! my mamma has a teapot collection, she was really excited, haha!)

mac eye shadow beautiful iris

mac eye shadow da bling (they sit in my new palette perfectly!)

thank you so much! I love everything and I can't wait to use it! you are too naughty to spend so much!!

here is the wrapped gifts:






aaand,






willum LOVED the box and marked everything.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 21, 2008)

Whee!



I'm so glad you like everything



I tried getting you things I knew were both pretty/practical and that you'd actually use!

Annnnnd just to tease, everyone should know that Rosie made me wait TWO days until she opened her gifts lol She had a lot on and wanted to wait til her Mamma got to see her open her gifts, I nearly died from suspense lol How did your mamma like everything? lol

BTW..sorry about the really lame stickey tape...that paper was not a stickey tape fan! lol

Okies, my turn





The oh so lovely Rosie was my Secret Santa, and I got my package today, here's what I got





A gorgeous Lancome pack: Virtuose Mascara, eye kohl crayon and make up remover. (This mascara is AWESOME!!!)

Andddd some very very yummy chocolate shortcake biscuits! Mmmm...as you can say I have eaten..quite a few already! haha






Thank you so much sweetie, I love them!





UPDATED 24/11/08

Rosie accidently left one of my presents out of my first package and I got the left out stuff today!

Lookie Lookie





Yummy Lush Products!






Lush Karma Soap

Lush Soft Coeur (the hooneymooner) massage bar

Lush Honey Trap lip balm

They all smell just DIVINE! Thank you so much Rosie


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 21, 2008)

tee hee! I know, I know! I'm sorry! mum loved everything! (and so of course did I!)

I put your other gift in the mail today (I accidentally left a bit of it out. I was storing it separately and forgot about it until I'd posted the first bit!)

were my biscuits broken up much? I hope not, although I'm sure they would taste alright! haha! that part of the gift was co-given by willum, LOL


----------



## Abel1337 (Nov 21, 2008)

mmmmm cookies look yummy! But wheres the milk :0


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 21, 2008)

wow i havent sent mine out yet. I have it but i was going to wait until about December 1st.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 21, 2008)

Emily, in the secret santa thread there is actually a deadline for sending gifts,which is

*the 30th of November.*
This means everyone will get their present in time. 
I will send everyone participating a PM to remind them, and if anyone is going to be late I will inform their secret santa.

If you haven't read the rules associated with secret santa *PLEASE *make sure you do so. We don't want anyone disapointed as a result of a misunderstanding.

They're right here: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...8-a-88449.html


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 21, 2008)

ok well i just added 1 day to it. lol


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 21, 2008)

lol, I know that one day isn't a big deal.

But there may be others who may not realise there is a deadline, so I just wanted to remind everyone.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tee hee! I know, I know! I'm sorry! mum loved everything! (and so of course did I!)
I put your other gift in the mail today (I accidentally left a bit of it out. I was storing it separately and forgot about it until I'd posted the first bit!)

were my biscuits broken up much? I hope not, although I'm sure they would taste alright! haha! that part of the gift was co-given by willum, LOL

A few were crumbled.. but most were still intact, all tastes the same though..and they're good, none left now! lol


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 22, 2008)

Great gifts girls!!! I'm waiting for one part of my gift to come in the mail, I should have it early next week... then I can mail it out ASAP.


----------



## lklmail (Nov 22, 2008)

Oooh, how exciting! I've started shopping but haven't finished yet. I love putting together a package every year for this swap! We do Secret Santa at work, but there's something different and exciting about buying things for someone you don't know....almost like being the real Santa!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 22, 2008)

Great gifts girls !!

I'm waiting for one part of my gift as well, if i don't get it in time, i'll send two packages.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 24, 2008)

BUMP



Added the rest of my SS gifts


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 24, 2008)

yay! they arrived!

enjoy!


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 24, 2008)

What a coincedence that you were eachother's ss!! Hmmm! LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 24, 2008)

We didn't know what we the other was getting us... so that was our secret bit! lol


----------



## coleenvin (Nov 26, 2008)

I have not started my shopping , but its really great that you all have given so much ideas . I am really great full.

Any ways MERRY CHRISTMAS to you all


----------



## Shelley (Nov 27, 2008)

I plan on shipping my ss package tomorrow or friday at the latest.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 27, 2008)

i shipped mine today!


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i shipped mine today! ditto


----------



## Saints (Nov 28, 2008)

Yay, people are getting gifts already. I shipped mine last monday


----------



## lklmail (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay, Secret Santa moderators....you're REALLY going to have to have a talk with my Secret Santa. I am not sure she understood the directions for this swap. She was supposed to use my Wishlist to pick SOME of the things to get for me....not ALL of them! Oh my goodness, my Santa was Shaundra (StereoXGirl) and she was WAY too generous. I just hope her Santa spoils her as much as she spoiled me because she deserves it!

First of all, each item was individually wrapped -- wow! It was like Christmas morning opening each of those treasures. Here's what she sent:

A huge bottle of Aquolina Pink Sugar body spritz, which I tried immediately (have been wanting to try this and DH &amp; I are already big fans!)

A set of 4 Bare Escentuals baby Buxom Diamond lip glosses (again, have been wanting to try any BE gloss)

A Sonia Kashuk pink powder brush, something I've been coveting at Target (sooo soft and fluffy and it's PINK!)

A pretty black silky scarf with colorful polka dots (I didn't have any silky scarves, only functional winter ones)

And to top all that off, a star-shaped mirror and a sheet of star-shaped scrapbooking stickers

Shaundra, you shouldn't have....but I'm so glad you did! Your username is appropriate, StereoXGirl, because YOU ROCK!







[Added 11-30-08] Here is a photo of me wearing my new scarf, blush applied with my new brush, one of my new lip glosses, standing by my new mirror, and wearing the Pink Sugar (wish you could smell me!)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 28, 2008)

lol! Yay!!! I'm glad you're enjoying everything!





I thought it might take longer to get there because of Thanksgiving, but I guess not! lol!

Happy Holidays!

Originally Posted by *lklmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, Secret Santa moderators....you're REALLY going to have to have a talk with my Secret Santa. I am not sure she understood the directions for this swap. She was supposed to use my Wishlist to pick SOME of the things to get for me....not ALL of them! Oh my goodness, my Santa was Shaundra (StereoXGirl) and she was WAY too generous. I just hope her Santa spoils her as much as she spoiled me because she deserves it!
First of all, each item was individually wrapped -- wow! It was like Christmas morning opening each of those treasures. Here's what she sent:

A huge bottle of Aquolina Pink Sugar body spritz, which I tried immediately (have been wanting to try this and DH &amp; I are already big fans!)

A set of 4 Bare Escentuals baby Buxom Diamond lip glosses (again, have been wanting to try any BE gloss)

A Sonia Kashuk pink powder brush, something I've been coveting at Target (sooo soft and fluffy and it's PINK!)

A pretty black silky scarf with colorful polka dots (I didn't have any silky scarves, only functional winter ones)

And to top all that off, a star-shaped mirror and a sheet of star-shaped scrapbooking stickers

Shaundra, you shouldn't have....but I'm so glad you did! Your username is appropriate, StereoXGirl, because YOU ROCK!


----------



## lklmail (Nov 28, 2008)

A Priority Mail package is leaving Tennessee today headed somewhere west of here....hmmm, wonder where? Hee hee hee!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 28, 2008)

Aesome gifts Laura! Shaundra is a real sweetie


----------



## magosienne (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome !!

Mine should be gone by tomorrow morning



, i got lucky as some items i ordered just arrived today in the mail



.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Nov 28, 2008)

I just shipped a package this morning... From California to ???


----------



## Shelley (Nov 28, 2008)

I shipped my ss package yesterday.

Bec, Rosie, and Laura have received some wonderful gifts


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 29, 2008)

Shipped mine out today!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 29, 2008)

yay!! what a nice present!

Don't forget ladies! ship by the 30th!! please get shipping if you haven't already, and let us know so we can pass that info on to your ss for you if you're going to be late!


----------



## lklmail (Nov 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aesome gifts Laura! Shaundra is a real sweetie



That's for sure. One other great thing that's happened because of this swap the past 2 years is that I've made new friends, both the persons I received from and the persons I sent to. I'm still in regular contact with them, especially Susan and Marisol, my past 2 Santas. I hope to stay in touch with Shaundra and with ???? (the person who'll be receiving the package that left the P.O. today, headed west). I wish the same for everyone here -- great stuff, new friends, and fun besides! Keeping my fingers crossed that we have NO flakers, NO lost packages, NO problems of any kind, only happy people!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 29, 2008)

Ikmail, me too! I'm going to feel somewhat responsible if we do


----------



## lklmail (Nov 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lkmail, me too! I'm going to feel somewhat responsible if we do



Nah, won't be your fault; you and Bec did all you could do. But I have faith that everyone will follow through (I just wish I had the same amount of faith in the U.S. Postal System....okay, please don't flame me if you work for the USPO or someone you know does, I have 2 relatives and a best friend who do, but stuff still happens and things get lost, and even they admit that!)
Go little packages, go! Stay on track! Find your way to the MuTers they belong to!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ikmail, me too! I'm going to feel somewhat responsible if we do



You and me both sweetie.. fingers crossed


----------



## lklmail (Nov 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You and me both sweetie.. fingers crossed



Thanks, Rosie &amp; Bec, for all your hard work for this swap. You've definitely carried on the legacy started by Marisol!


----------



## akathegnat (Nov 30, 2008)

I sent my package out today!


----------



## tinktink22 (Dec 1, 2008)

I sent my package over a week ago I hope nothing happened!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yah!! This is the fun part! Seeing what everyone gets! Great gifts so far!


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lklmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, Secret Santa moderators....you're REALLY going to have to have a talk with my Secret Santa. I am not sure she understood the directions for this swap. She was supposed to use my Wishlist to pick SOME of the things to get for me....not ALL of them! Oh my goodness, my Santa was Shaundra (StereoXGirl) and she was WAY too generous. I just hope her Santa spoils her as much as she spoiled me because she deserves it! What are you talking about girl??? I just got YOUR package and it rocks!!! Itâ€™s totally FULL of goodies, and I love everything in it!!!
Here is what I got:

A book for holiday reading, 2 metallic headbands, Winter Vanilla Body Scrub in the green tube, Cranberry Bath Caviar in the round roly poly jar, Gumdrop Body Butter in the regular jar, a mini pink metallic martini shaker, Avon earrings for every month (the red wrapped one), purple exfoliating gloves, Cranberry Swirl Lip Gloss, Winter Vanilla Hand Lotion in the green pump, Frosted Berry Foot Cream in the blue tube, Cranberry Foot Scrub in the clear tube, some super cute christmas pins, with a picture and holiday message... AND a present for Maverick (he can wait until Christmas to open, hehehe)

Attachment 42598Attachment 42599

Attachment 42600Attachment 42601

Attachment 42602Attachment 42603

Everything is awesome and I feel so loved!

THANK YOU LAURA (lklmail)


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, you lucky girl! Awesome gifts




That was so sweet of her to include something for your little man too!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 1, 2008)

How sweet everyone!! Too bad I couldnt participate


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 1, 2008)

I was so overjoyed when I opened the mailbox this afternoon! There it sat, my wonderful SS gift! My Secret Santa was Emily aka Emily3383. Her gifts were wonderful and truly more than I expected.

Here's all the loveliness that she sent:

MAC Lustreglass in Ensign

MAC Eyeshadow from the Emanual Ungaro collection in Lilac Touch

Several yummy Lindor truffles

Some great samples of perfume, moisturizer, and what I think is a primer

And a sweet little card!

I am SO excited! Thank you so much Emily! I really appreciate all the wonderful gifts! xoxo

Attachment 42604


----------



## Aprill (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 2, 2008)

Im so happy you got it!!!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What are you talking about girl??? I just got YOUR package and it rocks!!! Itâ€™s totally FULL of goodies, and I love everything in it!!!
Here is what I got:

A book for holiday reading, 2 metallic headbands, Winter Vanilla Body Scrub in the green tube, Cranberry Bath Caviar in the round roly poly jar, Gumdrop Body Butter in the regular jar, a mini pink metallic martini shaker, Avon earrings for every month (the red wrapped one), purple exfoliating gloves, Cranberry Swirl Lip Gloss, Winter Vanilla Hand Lotion in the green pump, Frosted Berry Foot Cream in the blue tube, Cranberry Foot Scrub in the clear tube, some super cute christmas pins, with a picture and holiday message... AND a present for Maverick (he can wait until Christmas to open, hehehe)

Attachment 42598Attachment 42599

Attachment 42600Attachment 42601

Attachment 42602Attachment 42603

Everything is awesome and I feel so loved!

THANK YOU LAURA (lklmail)

Yay! I'm so glad it came today. I was dying of anticipation, hoping you'd like everything. I had a lot of fun picking out all your stuff; your wish list made it really easy to find things for you, but I was still nervous you'd like it all. I'm glad you did. Let me know how Maverick likes his present!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 2, 2008)

Awww everyone's gifts are so awesome. I can't believe I missed Secret Santa AGAIN!! I need to stop being so lazy with my MuT family


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome gifts! YOu girls are really cleaning up this year!


----------



## Sreyomac (Dec 2, 2008)

I came back from mailing mine today and there it was...... the package!!!!!





Thank you so much Edda (Saints) for your generosity. I love every color and cant wait to try them!!!! Here's what she sent.....









A trio from NYX in Aloha, Mink and Deep Bronze. They are awesome!!! I would of picked out the same colors, they are right my ally!!!!! And then 4 mineral pigments in the best colors ever... milk chocolate, Purrrple, cant wait to try that one... Delightful and Chocolate Gold. And one gloss in swirly.... witch i love, I had to try that right away!!! lol Again all colors that will wear, love, and probably would picked for myself as well!!!! Great job, i really love it all!!!!!





Edda also sent some candy from Iceland.....it was a mystery what it contained until i ate it cause I couldn't read a thing on the package..... They were both YUMMY.... you can never go wrong with chocolate!!! I had to share it though cause my hubby and little one were just as excited to taste it!!!!

I am going to post a FOD when i use them...... i cant wait!!!!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 2, 2008)

Very sweet enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 2, 2008)

Those colours look beautiful! Enjoy


----------



## bluengold2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I forgot to post I mailed Wednesday Nov.24th priority from Texas to ????? uhm I guess I better check and see if my person got my gift. lol im so goofy

Ok i looked I hope she gets it ok. I tried to pick something she said she LOVED. So I cant wait to see her reaction. I am wondering why its taking so long, I mailed priority I thought that was 2 day mailing. Well there was Thanksgiving and then the weekend. I am bummed, I can not wait I hope she freaks out, the GOOD way! this is so much fun.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 3, 2008)

So I got home from work last night and there it was!! My Secret Santa present! I've been so busy I just got a chance to take a pic and get it posted! I've had to control myself though, not to eat part of my present already so I could post the pic with it in it! LOL!

My Secret Santa was Moira (Modirty80) and she got me a very cool looking card and:

Dior Diorshow Mascara in Chestnut (my HG mascara!!)

VS Beauty Rush Lipgloss in Strawberry Fizz (pretty pink color perfect for me)

2 Yankee Candle votives in Christmas Eve and Sparkling Snow (I love Yankee candles- I buy them alot!)

Some yummy looking chocolates from Gertrude Hawk (made locally in her home state of PA and the part I am going to eat some of as soon as I finish posting this)

And 2 perfume samples from Guess and Givenchy

Thank you so much Moira! I love it!! And Merry Christmas to you too!!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 3, 2008)

I got my gift, but I've been super-busy... I'll definitely post pics tomorrow.





Really nice gifts so far!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 3, 2008)

Everyone has been so generous! you're all very lucky ladies





can't wait to see more!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 3, 2008)

Wowzers! Great gifts ladies!


----------



## Saints (Dec 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sreyomac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I came back from mailing mine today and there it was...... the package!!!!!





Thank you so much Edda (Saints) for your generosity. I love every color and cant wait to try them!!!! Here's what she sent.....

http://media5.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20081201/154430.jpg

http://media5.dropshots.com/photos/515070/20081201/154535.jpg

A trio from NYX in Aloha, Mink and Deep Bronze. They are awesome!!! I would of picked out the same colors, they are right my ally!!!!! And then 4 mineral pigments in the best colors ever... milk chocolate, Purrrple, cant wait to try that one... Delightful and Chocolate Gold. And one gloss in swirly.... witch i love, I had to try that right away!!! lol Again all colors that will wear, love, and probably would picked for myself as well!!!! Great job, i really love it all!!!!!





Edda also sent some candy from Iceland.....it was a mystery what it contained until i ate it cause I couldn't read a thing on the package..... They were both YUMMY.... you can never go wrong with chocolate!!! I had to share it though cause my hubby and little one were just as excited to taste it!!!!

I am going to post a FOD when i use them...... i cant wait!!!!

Yay, you got the package



Glad you liked everything. The chocolates are the very famous Icelandic mix of chocolate and liquorice together, a great combo don't you think? I don't know why they don't export this to other countries, it's so yummy


----------



## magosienne (Dec 3, 2008)

I received my package today !!

My secret santa was the sweet Little Miss Lilo.

As soon as i opened the package a fantastic smell hit my nose whoa !





I'll post a pic later but here's a list of what i got :

-Lush Rock Star soap

-Lush Double fast luck Emotibomb (OMG !! This smells soo good !)

-Lush Honey lumps bath bomb (will explode soon in the bathtub)

-Lush Ma Bar bubblebar, it has a real square of cane sugar inside ! (Is that bar eatable ? )

-MAC Aquadisiac eyeshadow (THE eyeshadow i drool over each time i go to MAC)

-Burt's Bees Lip stash pack (you know, i would have been satisfied with one lipbalm)

-some sweets (don't expect to see them on the pic



)

I've been totally spoiled. A HUGE THANK YOU to you Nathalie !!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I got home from work last night and there it was!! My Secret Santa present! I've been so busy I just got a chance to take a pic and get it posted! I've had to control myself though, not to eat part of my present already so I could post the pic with it in it! LOL! 
My Secret Santa was Moira (Modirty80) and she got me a very cool looking card and:

Dior Diorshow Mascara in Chestnut (my HG mascara!!)

VS Beauty Rush Lipgloss in Strawberry Fizz (pretty pink color perfect for me)

2 Yankee Candle votives in Christmas Eve and Sparkling Snow (I love Yankee candles- I buy them alot!)

Some yummy looking chocolates from Gertrude Hawk (made locally in her home state of PA and the part I am going to eat some of as soon as I finish posting this)

And 2 perfume samples from Guess and Givenchy

Thank you so much Moira! I love it!! And Merry Christmas to you too!!

I'm so happy that you like everything, Kathy!

BTW- That Christmas Eve candle is my favorite Yankee candle ever!

Enjoy!


----------



## Sreyomac (Dec 4, 2008)

Just checking in and seeing if my recipient posted yet..... its a bit soon though. I forgot to put my screen name on it.... so ill just check back often.


----------



## bluengold2007 (Dec 4, 2008)

I too forgot to put my screen name on my package. Yall post your packages when you get them especially everyone who has an "a" in their user name.


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I had a really good laugh opening my gift. First off, the post office played soccer with the package, and all survived except one can of TaB. My Secret Santa did a wonderful job of checking her list. I got a six pack of TaB, some candy, a book(I LOVE to read), and 2 revlon eyeliners in pewter and then also 2 very pretty revlon lipsticks. She went out of her way to check out what I would like. Thank you very much it was very sweet of you. My secret santa was Ashanti (Bluengold2007)


----------



## bluengold2007 (Dec 4, 2008)

ok duh I forgot I put a card in the package, I am getting so old. I am sorry one TAB took it for the team. I knew it was going to be heavy but I wanted to make you happy by giving you the drink you love!


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 4, 2008)

I know my package delivered! I saw it on my tracking info... Hope she liked!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice gifts everyone!


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bluengold2007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok duh I forgot I put a card in the package, I am getting so old. I am sorry one TAB took it for the team. I knew it was going to be heavy but I wanted to make you happy by giving you the drink you love! You remembered the card, it's in the right hand side of the picture. The TaB really didn't make that bad of a mess at all, it must of ran all out of the box of the post office LOL. And you really had them wrapped well. They did leave me a nice note saying how sorry they were, but I still say it looks as if someone stood on it and kicked it some. I was so excited opening my package.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Dec 4, 2008)

OMGAHHHH! Can I just start by sending JEN "brewgrl" a million thank you's and hugs her way? She is soooo awesome and generous. Thank you very much Jen, I truly appreciated everything and it honestly made my day! =]

Heres what I got: (Sorry if pics are too big, I have a new laptop and I'm not sure how to resize yet),






This super cute card and lookkkk it looks like my puppy! I showed it to him and he licked it. LOL

This was one of my fave parts about the gift! =]






Bath salts whooo!, Vanilla scented envelope smellls amazzinnnggg like cupcakes! LOL, anndd Korres set (I've been lemming this)






A really cool light up pen, lipstick charm so cute, bath and body works bath set with my fave scents : coconut verbana and warm vanilla sugar, and a Barbie notebook! Soo cute this will help me keep track of stuff!






Super cute lava lamp mini, nyx eyeshadow in gold, annndd a cute compact heart mirror with the letter "N" on it.

Thank you so much Jen. I truly appreciate you taking the time to put together something so lovely for me! =] Merry Christmas to you and your family. I can't be anymore happier and so surprised! =] You definitely made my day and this holiday season!


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 4, 2008)

Yay!!! I am so glad you finally came home! hahaha... you have to put the lipstick ornament up on the tree! I laughed so hard that I found that- it was like- OMG, can this be any more perfect? Same with that card. If you ask me, it IS your dog!

The lava lamp, hahaha, that is a standard package throw-in from me. You HAVE to plug that into your new laptop... it's hysterical- it changes colors every 5 seconds. That lamp is my official work "calling card"... If you have ever received a package from me, chances are- you have a glitter lava lamp.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 4, 2008)

Great gifts so far! I hope my SS gets hers soon


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, some really awesome gifts you're getting girls, everyone has been sooo generous!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 4, 2008)

oooh, it all looks so cute!

I want a lava lamp, LOL! I love that picture of the dog... and I was going to say, how good is korres! love it!

I am in the process of making a list and checking it twice ladies! if you have yet to send your gift there will be some finger waggling from me unless you've already sent me a PM!





Other than that, I'm so excited for you all! can't wait to see more gifts yay!



ho ho ho, MEEERRY christmas



only 21 days to go!


----------



## tinktink22 (Dec 4, 2008)

My Secret Santa was "AKAThegnat"!! And she gave me Amazing gifts!!!!! I got a MAC Palette from a holiday collection. A little sampler of UDPP, a bronzer kit and LOTS and LOTS of candy!!!!!!!!! Thank you soooooo much. Sorry I couldnt post pictures. Ive been so busy that I got my gift a few days ago and this was the frist time I've been on. But she wrapped everything in tissue paper and I couldnt wait to see what I got! And I love it ALL!!!!!!! Thank you again and Im glad everyone has been getting such amazing gifts! Now whos ready for a second round?!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay, posting my gift... but I'll come back in a little to add pics.

My SS was Melody (tinktink22) and I got a huge box with different beauty products in a gorgeous makeup bag. (my favorite part of the gift.. such a pretty, nice-sized bag)

Stuff inside:

Essential tools kabuki brush and case

Revlon Bedroom Eyes powder liner in jaded

Revlon Bare It All powder in Peachy Tease

Revlon Crushed Velvet l/s in Choco Lust

Loreal Metallique foil eye color crayons in Khaki and Golden foil

Loreal HIP shadow duo in Euphoric

Loreal HIP Eye Color Extender

Skin vitamins Pineapple and Coconut fragrance spray

Wild Honey Exfoliating Scrub

Wild Honey Hand Cream

Thanks Melody, I really love the makeup bag... I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## tinktink22 (Dec 4, 2008)

Im glad you liked it!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 4, 2008)

hope mine will get it soon


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 4, 2008)

wow this has been the best year so far for SS.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow this has been the best year so far for SS. I know right!! Rosie and Bec you guys did a wonderful job!! I feel a 100% success rate this year!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 4, 2008)

SS is recession proof. LOL


----------



## bluengold2007 (Dec 4, 2008)

i hope mine gets here today


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 6, 2008)

Aprill, there better be a 100% success rate!





lol!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 6, 2008)

im hoping that mine will get it today


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 8, 2008)

I got my gift today! My Secret Santa was Kathy and Im going to post pics of what i got when i get home!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my gift today! My Secret Santa was Kathy and Im going to post pics of what i got when i get home! Yah!! I hope you like it Emily!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 8, 2008)

I shipped my ss gift on November 27th and I'm hoping it will arrive to my ss recipient within the next few days.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I shipped my ss gift on November 27th and I'm hoping it will arrive to my ss recipient within the next few days. Shelley..I could be wrong, but I think your SS might have posted your gift in the Haulin'A$$ forum. Or maybe not, chantelle8686 mentions your name though.


----------



## lolaB (Dec 8, 2008)

Everyone's gotten such lovely gifts! Eeek, I hope my ss recipient got her gift. Stupid me forgot to get delivery confirmation.


----------



## Sreyomac (Dec 9, 2008)

The postal service needs to hurry up!!!!!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Dec 9, 2008)

omg omg thank u Amber!!! wat a lovely gift!!!

i must have gotten almot everything i wanted on my list!!! thank u soooooo much!! just something i needed to give me a boost!!

ill have to post some pics when i can...but i got this lovely parcel that was a huge tin thats red and green with santa on it hehehe..inside i received..a wash puff, body lotion and body wash from bath and body works, 3x pair of false lashes(2 NYC n one ardell), duo glue that ive been wanting to get(thank u sooo much), and omg i did not expect this...a lil red box (MAC) a cute lil lip pallet from the red collection in fascinating ruby!! i love them all sooooo much!!!

Shelly hun...i get urs out this week!!!!


----------



## bluengold2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have had a horrible day today I hope my gift is there when I get home or imma punch a newborn kitten. J/K I only punch puppies.

Just playing, I am not even is the mood to touch up my makeup I am in a funky funk. SS help take me away, or is that Calgon?


----------



## Saints (Dec 9, 2008)

I got my wonderful package today, my secret santa was Nicole/bella1342. You totally spoiled me Nicole, thank you so much, I LOVE every single thing you gave me!



I kept taking more and more things out of the box, it almost seemed endless





Here's what I got:






4 Bath &amp; Bodyworks creams:

- Mango Mandarin body cream

- Black Raspberry Vanilla body lotion

- Sparkling Peach body lotion

- Warm Vanilla Sugar body lotion

They all smell amazing!!! I can't wait to try them all better. We don't have Bath &amp; Bodyworks in Iceland, if we did I would probably move there!

- China Glaze nailpolish in Monte Carlo - totally my color, I love it

- Revlon eyelashes

- Revlon Flirty fun eye collection - 4 eyeshadows, liner and mascara

Love all these as well, we neither have Revlon nor China glaze nailpolishes in Iceland

- Effervescents Aromatherapaes for the bath - Stress relief with lavender

We don't have this in Iceland either, so can't wait to try it

- 2 Candy canes

Thank you soooo much again, I'm so excited to try everything


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yay Edda, I'm so happy you got that pretty fast and that you love everything! Enjoy!


----------



## sali (Dec 9, 2008)

I got my gift the other day. My SS was the awesome Shelley!!!! I totally loved everything that she got me. I will post pics later


----------



## Shelley (Dec 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my gift the other day. My SS was the awesome Shelley!!!! I totally loved everything that she got me. I will post pics later



Yay! I'm glad you like everything!


----------



## sooperficial (Dec 10, 2008)

I finally got over to my mom's house and picked up my SS gift! It didn't have her name on it, but the package was from Israel so I am going to take a wild guess and say THANK YOU to Michal!

I loved everything and will post pics as soon as my camera battery charges!

Yay!

(I know I've been MIA recently, but I have been super busy and rarely have time to get on the intrawebz and troll MUT!)


----------



## Sreyomac (Dec 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *chantelle8686* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg omg thank u Amber!!! wat a lovely gift!!!
i must have gotten almot everything i wanted on my list!!! thank u soooooo much!! just something i needed to give me a boost!!

ill have to post some pics when i can...but i got this lovely parcel that was a huge tin thats red and green with santa on it hehehe..inside i received..a wash puff, body lotion and body wash from bath and body works, 3x pair of false lashes(2 NYC n one ardell), duo glue that ive been wanting to get(thank u sooo much), and omg i did not expect this...a lil red box (MAC) a cute lil lip pallet from the red collection in fascinating ruby!! i love them all sooooo much!!!

Shelly hun...i get urs out this week!!!!

Yeah you got it!!!! I was starting to wonder...... the people at the post office didn't act like they knew what they were doing... so i started getting nervous! I am glad you like!!!! Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 10, 2008)

My ss was Jessica (Jessimau) Ahhhh, I love the stuff you got me. MAC wipes are my HG and I've been wanting to try the MAC dazzle lash since it came out! Thanks for the lovely xmas card (it sings!) and the bag of Hershey's Kisses caramel. Also got a cute mini sephora mirror which I can apply on the back of my cell (cuz you'll never know if you have lipstick on your teeth) hehe, Hanae Mori perfume samples, Korres shower gel sample, and 2 MAC samples (gold mode &amp; spiritualize) You must've READ my mind because those were the exact piggies I was looking to buy this wk. Good thing I held off! Hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Again Thanks a lot hun! You made my day





Before (lovely packaged)






And after I rummaged through everything like a 5 yr old kid on xmas morning (lol)


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I finally got over to my mom's house and picked up my SS gift! It didn't have her name on it, but the package was from Israel so I am going to take a wild guess and say THANK YOU to Michal!
I loved everything and will post pics as soon as my camera battery charges!

Yay!

(I know I've been MIA recently, but I have been super busy and rarely have time to get on the intrawebz and troll MUT!)

i glad that it finelly arrived


----------



## jessimau (Dec 10, 2008)

Yay!! I'm so glad it got to you today and that you liked everything!



I'm glad I could make your day. That's the best part about participating in SS, for me. I'm glad you held off on getting the piggies too. I looked over your stash and it didn't look like you had them yet.





Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My ss was Jessica (Jessimau) Ahhhh, I love the stuff you got me. MAC wipes are my HG and I've been wanting to try the MAC dazzle lash since it came out! Thanks for the lovely xmas card (it sings!) and the bag of Hershey's Kisses caramel. Also got a cute mini sephora mirror which I can apply on the back of my cell (cuz you'll never know if you have lipstick on your teeth) hehe, Hanae Mori perfume samples, Korres shower gel sample, and 2 MAC samples (gold mode &amp; spiritualize) You must've READ my mind because those were the exact piggies I was looking to buy this wk. Good thing I held off! Hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Again Thanks a lot hun! You made my day





Before (lovely packaged)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...220/001-34.jpg

And after I rummaged through everything like a 5 yr old kid on xmas morning (lol)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...220/002-27.jpg


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 10, 2008)

I got my package!! My ss was LolaB! I love everything she got me and I'll post pics a little later! Thank you so much Lola!!

Oh, and the package I sent was returned to me as undeliverable!!! I'll remail it, but could the mods let my ss know that her package is on its way!


----------



## lolaB (Dec 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my package!! My ss was LolaB! I love everything she got me and I'll post pics a little later! Thank you so much Lola!!
Oh, and the package I sent was returned to me as undeliverable!!! I'll remail it, but could the mods let my ss know that her package is on its way!

Yay! I'm glad you finally got it!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my package!! My ss was LolaB! I love everything she got me and I'll post pics a little later! Thank you so much Lola!!
Oh, and the package I sent was returned to me as undeliverable!!! I'll remail it, but could the mods let my ss know that her package is on its way!

Not a problem


----------



## jessimau (Dec 11, 2008)

I want my SS to know that I got a card from the post office today and I'll be picking my package up tomorrow. I don't recognize the sender name, so I'm guessing it's my SS.


----------



## sherice (Dec 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great gifts so far! I hope my SS gets hers soon



Yes she did!! And is super happy....


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm so anxious...Not to sound greedy or anything.....


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sherice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes she did!! And is super happy....



Yay! Glad you like


----------



## bluengold2007 (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG I came home to a box, I was so glad to know someone was thinking of me. It took everything in me to not rip instantly into it, but I started dinner and then opened it up. First of was some lovely candy, I was just thiking of getting some from CVS but I thought that was selfish of me to spoil myself with chocolate. Thanks so much. Then there was a box and a cylinder container which were wrapper so very beautifully. I took a pic but I got a new phone I will have to upload later. I didnt want to open them. And the card coordinated with the wrapping perfecty, the red was the exact shade of red as the cylinder, and the wrapping paper I thought that was so nice. Whitney you are a great rapper. ( Pun intended ) The card inside is so very nice it is like a very nice custom made card, I love it, it has great embellishments. Ok so I get to the cylinder and I notice it has MAC ribboning down the side. IT WAS THE LITTLE DARLINGS 5 NEUTRAL LIPGLASS SET!!!! I was secretly lemming that. Thanks so very much. It features C-Thru, Mouthwatering, and Languish Lipglass, and Love Nectar and Beaux Lustreglass. OMG! I almost forgot there was another box to open. Seriously ladies the wrapping and the bow was too pretty to open, it was wrapped perfectly! Inside was my HG of lotions Melt Away Stress Body Lotion by Johnson &amp; Johnson, this realy helps me unwind after a hard day. I love it. I knoe it is a ds lotion but still. So Whitney, I wanted to say thanks so very much i appreciate you thinking of me and taking time to read my list and get me things that were on my wishlist.

Hugs for the Holidays!


----------



## sherice (Dec 12, 2008)

Angie I love the malt, I wore it today, and the stila liner, super pigmented and it lasted all day!! The lipglaze is heaven. Perfect amount of shimmer.


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bluengold2007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG I came home to a box, I was so glad to know someone was thinking of me. It took everything in me to not rip instantly into it, but I started dinner and then opened it up. First of was some lovely candy, I was just thiking of getting some from CVS but I thought that was selfish of me to spoil myself with chocolate. Thanks so much. Then there was a box and a cylinder container which were wrapper so very beautifully. I took a pic but I got a new phone I will have to upload later. I didnt want to open them. And the card coordinated with the wrapping perfecty, the red was the exact shade of red as the cylinder, and the wrapping paper I thought that was so nice. Whitney you are a great rapper. ( Pun intended ) The card inside is so very nice it is like a very nice custom made card, I love it, it has great embellishments. Ok so I get to the cylinder and I notice it has MAC ribboning down the side. IT WAS THE LITTLE DARLINGS 5 NEUTRAL LIPGLASS SET!!!! I was secretly lemming that. Thanks so very much. It features C-Thru, Mouthwatering, and Languish Lipglass, and Love Nectar and Beaux Lustreglass. OMG! I almost forgot there was another box to open. Seriously ladies the wrapping and the bow was too pretty to open, it was wrapped perfectly! Inside was my HG of lotions Melt Away Stress Body Lotion by Johnson &amp; Johnson, this realy helps me unwind after a hard day. I love it. I knoe it is a ds lotion but still. So Whitney, I wanted to say thanks so very much i appreciate you thinking of me and taking time to read my list and get me things that were on my wishlist.
Hugs for the Holidays!

Aw, you're welcome! I'm so glad you liked everything.


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 14, 2008)

I really hope my SS recipient gets hers soon, but the PO lady assured me it would get there in time for Christmas.

I'm still waiting for mine, can't wait to see what I get, not to sound greedy or selfish, mind you.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 14, 2008)

only 5 or 6 people still to receive their SS gifts I think!

If anyone hasn't posted their gift yet and you still have not contacted Bec or me, PLEASE do so!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 15, 2008)

just got my pack

everything was wrapped so pretty

she made an effort to put inside everything that i like

the most important thing was the card with two cute white bears on it

she sent some candys

this cute pumice stone that look like christmas tree

cute ulta sweet indulgence bath fizzie in cherry (smell amazing )

eye &amp; mu remover pads

purse size (ill sure gonne use thoes)

cute mini brush set

gorgeous ulta all over shimmer

ulta blam in hot cocoa

ulta swirl lipgloss (soo cute)

too faced lip injection (never had too faced product before)

cover girl clear mascara (i wanted this 4ever ...................) thank you so much

and read this not one bonne bell lip lites itea m she sent me 5!!!

what an amazing girl

the secent are: crystal clear

vanilla swirl

cappuccino

cream pop and mocha mouusse

lisa you are amazing

thank you so much


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, awesome gifts Michal!

We've got 8 more people left... doing well ladies!


----------



## sooperficial (Dec 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif just got my pack
everything was wrapped so pretty

she made an effort to put inside everything that i like

the most important thing was the card with two cute white bears on it

she sent some candys

this cute pumice stone that look like christmas tree

cute ulta sweet indulgence bath fizzie in cherry (smell amazing )

eye &amp; mu remover pads

purse size (ill sure gonne use thoes)

cute mini brush set

gorgeous ulta all over shimmer

ulta blam in hot cocoa

ulta swirl lipgloss (soo cute)

too faced lip injection (never had too faced product before)

cover girl clear mascara (i wanted this 4ever ...................) thank you so much

and read this not one bonne bell lip lites itea m she sent me 5!!!

what an amazing girl

the secent are: crystal clear

vanilla swirl

cappuccino

cream pop and mocha mouusse

lisa you are amazing

thank you so much

I'm so glad you liked it! You would be surprised but that clear mascara was hard to find! I'm glad it made it to you safe and that you liked everything!
&lt;3


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so glad you liked it! You would be surprised but that clear mascara was hard to find! I'm glad it made it to you safe and that you liked everything!
&lt;3

that was so funny that we were etch other ssthank you so much

i feel Guilty now like i havent sent enough


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 15, 2008)

I got my SS gift today! I'm so excited! lol!





My Secret Santa was Aude (Magosienne)! She got me a NYX eyeshadow, a NYX candy glitter liner, MAC "Crystal Avalanche" e/s, and a MUFE Star Powder!!! I'm so happy, they're wonderful, Aude! Thank you! And all the colors are perfect for me, too!

I took pictures right away, but I won't be able to upload them for a little bit...I just wanted Aude to know I got her SS gift!












Thanks, Aude!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 15, 2008)

Yay, i'm so glad it came ! I was starting to worry.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 16, 2008)

I shipped mine out a long time ago to the young lady who never got mine last year....She's not been on mut for a while. I'm guessing if she got it she isn't gonna come on here. Oh well. She may have moved or something, but the package never came back or anything this time.


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow! Lovely gifts, ladies!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I shipped mine out a long time ago to the young lady who never got mine last year....She's not been on mut for a while. I'm guessing if she got it she isn't gonna come on here. Oh well. She may have moved or something, but the package never came back or anything this time. I (or another mod) will try to pm her. I would assume she got it. But it was very nice and very sweet of you to be willing to go back and fix it. So even if she never comes here to thank you, I thank you &lt;3


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 16, 2008)

That's so sweet of you kaylin_marie.


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 18, 2008)

I got my SS gift!!! Sherice spoiled the heck out of me!

I got the cutest silver Clinique makeup bag, Neutrogena eye makeup remover, 3 of the prettiest bangles I have ever seen (how did you know purple was my favorite color?), NYX Ultra Pearl Mania shadow in Fanta Pearl, Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Foundation Primer, Milani Nail Lacquer in Sweet Dreams, Sally Hansen polish in Petite Pink, and samples of BeneFit Jiffy Tan, Tend Skin, Everyday Minerals Light Matte Foundation, Joppa Minerals Sheer Radiance, Urban Decay Primer Potion, 2 eyeshadow (sorry, cannot remember the exact name of them) peel 'n stick thingies LOL, some different teas (which is awesome cause I am sick right now so the tea will be very soothing), Smashbox Primer, a few different skincare products, Givenchy Very Irresistible (which smells awesome!) and a cute Shortbread Cookie candle.

Thank you sooooo much, Sherice! You are an awesome Secret Santa!!!!!!

I'll post a pic in a bit. I hope my SS recipient gets hers very soon!!!


----------



## sherice (Dec 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my SS gift!!! Sherice spoiled the heck out of me!
I got the cutest silver Clinique makeup bag, Neutrogena eye makeup remover, 3 of the prettiest bangles I have ever seen (how did you know purple was my favorite color?), NYX Ultra Pearl Mania shadow in Fanta Pearl, Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Foundation Primer, Milani Nail Lacquer in Sweet Dreams, Sally Hansen polish in Petite Pink, and samples of BeneFit Jiffy Tan, Tend Skin, Everyday Minerals Light Matte Foundation, Joppa Minerals Sheer Radiance, Urban Decay Primer Potion, 2 eyeshadow (sorry, cannot remember the exact name of them) peel 'n stick thingies LOL, some different teas (which is awesome cause I am sick right now so the tea will be very soothing), Smashbox Primer, a few different skincare products, Givenchy Very Irresistible (which smells awesome!) and a cute Shortbread Cookie candle.

Thank you sooooo much, Sherice! You are an awesome Secret Santa!!!!!!

I'll post a pic in a bit. I hope my SS recipient gets hers very soon!!!

YAY!!! I am so glad you finally got it!! Damn post office liars hehe.....I hope you have fun with everything!!!


----------



## hs769 (Dec 19, 2008)

sounds like everyone had a great time with this. I so wish I could have been involved. Its been kind of rough for me this year financially. I hope I can participate next year. I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, she spoiled you Kristie! Glad you enjoy your new goodies


----------



## Shelley (Dec 23, 2008)

I haven't received my ss gift. Maybe my ss was busy and shipped it later?


----------



## Aprill (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah she said she had some situation going on and she was gonna send but probably late. But lmk if you never get it


----------



## Shelley (Dec 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah she said she had some situation going on and she was gonna send but probably late. But lmk if you never get it I hope she's okay. Thanks for letting me know Aprill


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 23, 2008)

I got my secret santa from April! I will post what I got when I get home! I loved everything. Thank you!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't received my ss gift. Maybe my ss was busy and shipped it later? 
Me neither :-(


----------



## Kathy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hope those who haven't gotten their gifts get them soon!!!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you guys the only two missing SS gifts? Just wondering


----------



## lolaB (Dec 26, 2008)

Nope, I also haven't received mine.

I got my gift this morning! I'm not exactly sure who had me because there was no card, but it came from Texas, so I'm gonna guess Kristie? Tell me if I'm wrong! Anyway, my SS got me...






NYX ultra pearls in ocean blue, baby blue, fanta, yellow, white, mocha, and purple.

A travel brush set by Lola. It's really cool! All of the brushes can be made full size by attaching the handle that's included. And I love that there a cosmetics company called Lola. It's like everything I get is personalized, lol.

Ulta best of collection.






Thanks so much! I love everything! And I think it took so long to get here because my house number was written incorrectly. I'm glad they figured it out, though!


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope, I also haven't received mine.
I got my gift this morning! I'm not exactly sure who had me because there was no card, but it came from Texas, so I'm gonna guess Kristie? Tell me if I'm wrong! Anyway, my SS got me...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/9b3eaf14.jpg

NYX ultra pearls in ocean blue, baby blue, fanta, yellow, white, mocha, and purple.

A travel brush set by Lola. It's really cool! All of the brushes can be made full size by attaching the handle that's included. And I love that there a cosmetics company called Lola. It's like everything I get is personalized, lol.

Ulta best of collection.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/d90e0544.jpg

Thanks so much! I love everything! And I think it took so long to get here because my house number was written incorrectly. I'm glad they figured it out, though!

It was me! I am so happy it finally made it there, especially since you said that house number was written wrong. I saw that brush set and had to get it because of the name



Glad you like everything and enjoy!!


----------



## lolaB (Dec 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It was me! I am so happy it finally made it there, especially since you said that house number was written wrong. I saw that brush set and had to get it because of the name



Glad you like everything and enjoy!! Thanks so much, Nick! I saw the brush set, and I was like, YAYYYY I love Lola! Of course I'm totally biased, lol.


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 29, 2008)

My SS recipient has not been on here at all and I'm kinda worried. I hope she received my present, if it got lost I will feel horrible.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kristie, Rosie and I are on to it, don't worry


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Bec, it just sucks that I've heard nothing.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 30, 2008)

K, tell me about it!

Just a note - it is likely that those who haven't spoken to us about missing SS gifts will be placed on the Swaplifters list.

We believe it is unfair to commit yourself to buying and sending a gift and then not follow through - you are in essence swaplifting and will be treated as such unless we've discussed your situation


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I still haven't recieved mine. I'm bummed, but maybe I'll have better luck next year!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 30, 2008)

Mo, trust me, we are def. still chasing people up! don't panic yet!


----------



## sali (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope my person received hers. I know that she got part of it, but I also sent two seperate boxes.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Rosie!


----------



## Sareen20 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Wow I'm new here and can I just say that this Secret Santa online is such a good idea...only joined 30 minutes ago and I'm already loving this site*

*Sareen xx*


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 4, 2009)

i got my present! but i am not in italy anymore...so, i can not post the pics!




((

but i was very very happy to receive it.

i am not sure if my person has gotten it yet...because i unfortunately did not use this forum for a long time and did not notice the deadline was 30th november...i actually sent it out like 19th december like the other presents.my granny for example got it like 2 days after christmas...i so very much hope that the person on here as well. i am so sorry..i have been so busy studying and working abroad...



(((


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks for letting us know Yupyup.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi YupYup

I was just wondering if by any chance you were my secret santa?

I received an empty parcel the other day, but I couldnâ€™t tell where it was from because they ruined the package. Customs must have really screwed it up. I couldnâ€™t read the return address because they mis-handled the package so much, but I am guessing it is either my SS, or something I ordered from Amazonâ€¦.Not sure 

They actually stamped the package saying â€œPackage arrived emptyâ€ all over, so I am guessing that maybe customs just messed it up and took the contents and just shipped out an empty package. Boo on the mail people.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh no Mo! that totally sucks!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh no ! It really sucks !!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2009)

Moira, yoi have got to be kidding me! That is nuts! Is there anyway of contacting the post office and asking if they have a general idea of where it came from?


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 8, 2009)

I know! I should call...I can't really tell if it has a tracking number, but someone has to know what happened! Apparently it arrived at the Drexel Hill post office open and empty, so maybe they know of the previous place.


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 8, 2009)

Yupyupme, I'm glad you got your package, I was really worried for quite awhile over it.


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi YupYup
I was just wondering if by any chance you were my secret santa?

I received an empty parcel the other day, but I couldnâ€™t tell where it was from because they ruined the package. Customs must have really screwed it up. I couldnâ€™t read the return address because they mis-handled the package so much, but I am guessing it is either my SS, or something I ordered from Amazonâ€¦.Not sure 

They actually stamped the package saying â€œPackage arrived emptyâ€ all over, so I am guessing that maybe customs just messed it up and took the contents and just shipped out an empty package. Boo on the mail people.

hey! yes i was your secret santa!!!!!it is so sad what happened!!!!



i do not know what to do now...do i try sending something once again?

also two of my friends in estonia never got the package. :S

it makes me sick..

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yupyupme, I'm glad you got your package, I was really worried for quite awhile over it. Yes, i got it and i was very happy. I especially love this hair stuff. But also the small package of lipsticks



I actually loved all but the most of the things are in Italy at the moment and I am at home for 2 weeks, so I was not able to post pictures of those great things you sent for everyone to see!!!!! But they all have to know that my secret santa was the best!!!


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm really glad you love everything.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 14, 2009)

i know it was mentioned that my ss was going through something and would send my gift late. i haven't received anything so far.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 14, 2009)

Shell, I can guarantee that no one will receive nothing. Something will be organised on behalf of the secret santas that did not manage to ship something out.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shell, I can guarantee that no one will receive nothing. Something will be organised on behalf of the secret santas that did not manage to ship something out. thanks rosie



i waited for awhile to say something in case my gift showed up after christmas but so far nothing has arrived for me from my ss.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 14, 2009)

As you can imagine, after how clearly the rules were stated, I was less than impressed.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 14, 2009)

You and me both girlfriend... it makes me livid.


----------



## lklmail (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree that it's very disappointing if it indeed turns out some Santas flaked on this swap. Rosie &amp; Bec worked hard to coordinate this, as Marisol did for 3 years before that, and I know we all agree it's not their fault.

One thing I've been thinking for next year is....I wonder if people would be interested in a "non-secret Santa" swap? I probably would never have thought of it if Rosie &amp; Bec hadn't done it that way this year, but they both seemed to have so much fun swapping with each other even though they already knew who their Santa was. I did a swap similar to this in a rubber stamping group -- not Christmastime, but it lasted for a couple of months and people were partnered up and got to email each other and chat and find out what the other liked and then send some cards and packages to each other. My partner and I are still really close because of that swap. For me, this Secret Santa is fun not because of wondering who my Santa is, but wondering what she's going to send! So this is just something for people to consider. And if people are interested, you have the option of making it last more than just Christmas....partners could extend it as long as they wanted to. And that way, everyone would be accountable because it wouldn't be a secret.

I'd be glad to help with an extra package if someone never gets theirs. Just let me know, Mmes. Moderators!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 20, 2009)

Ik, that's an interesting idea.

We'll def. consider that for next xmas






I couldn't speak on behalf of the other mods for implementing an ongoing swap though!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Karren!!!!!

Thank you so much for the Mac LS's and the adorable beanie baby kittie.

Sorry I haven't been on to thank you earlier...I have been computerless for a week,(It's been hell, I can't wait until it's fixed) I am actually sneaking on at work real fast, but thank you so much!

Thanks Rosie and Bec too for making sure that we all got something!You girlies did a great job with the SS!


----------



## LilRayofSun (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow.... I missed out o the SS this year.. but so happy to see it was a huge success!

Next year I will be around to participate.

Happy and loving seeing what all of you got! &lt;3


----------

